# vote vote week 5 top 25



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Time to vote again. voting end 10pm CDT monday night


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Kansas
2. Duke
3. UNC
4. Texas
5. UCLA
6. Washington St.
7. Marquette
8. Michigan St.
9. Georgetown
10. Xavier
11. Pittsburgh
12. Memphis
13. Indiana
14. Texas A&M
15. Clemson
16. Tennessee
17. Butler
18. Gonzaga
19. Arizona
20. Louisville
21. West Virginia
22. Oregon
23. St. Mary's
24. Stanford
25. Drake

Normally I'd have Arkansas in the 25th spot, but I'm going to give some love to Drake by throwing them in my rankings, instead. With the way SIU's played of late, Drake could easily give them a run in the MVC. They only lost by 6 @ St. Mary's (Oregon didn't even play them that tough), and they've been getting tremendous guard play out of Leonard Houston and Josh Young.

I talked Memphis down last Monday, and now I'm even more convinced that they're not a top 10 team after watching them against USC last Tuesday. If Hackett makes that free throw, they lose to a USC team that looks lost on offense. Anderson and Dozier need to get their act together for Memphis soon. How they're getting 1st place votes in the polls is beyond me.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I've not had a chance to watch any basketball at all over the last week. I'll withhold from the top 25 this week.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1-kansas
2 UNC
3 Memphis
4 Texas
5 Georgetown
6 UCLA
7 DUKE
8 Washington State
9 Xavier
10 Michigan State
11 Indiana
12 Clemson
13 Marquette
14 Tennessee
15 Pittsburgh
16 Oregon
17 Villanova
18 Vandy
19 Texas A&M
20 Butler
21 Arkansas
22 Arizona
23 Louisville
24 St. mary
25 West Virgina


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Is St. Mary's really that good?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> I've not had a chance to watch any basketball at all over the last week. I'll withhold from the top 25 this week.


of course when you just have yoru 4th kid born (4th right?)


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Yes my 4th.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

1.) North Carolina
2.) Texas
3.) Kansas
4.) Duke
5.) Memphis
6.) Georgetown
7.) Washington St.
8.) Xavier
9.) UCLA
10.) Michigan St.
11.) Pittsburgh
12.) Indiana
13.) Marquette
14.) Texas A&M
15.) Tennessee
16.) Vanderbilt
17.) Clemson
18.) Villanova
19.) Oregon
20.) St. Mary's
21.) Butler
22.) Miami (FL)
23.) West Virginia
24.) Rhode Island
25.) Dayton


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Is St. Mary's really that good?


Probably not, but they are undefeated with wins over Drake, Oregon, and San Diego St. so you have to give them some love.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Please add...



SprungOnSports said:


> 1) UNC- Beat Penn convincingly to keep the top spot.
> 2) Kansas- Destroyed DePaul, stays 2nd.
> 3) Duke- Mauled Michigan.
> 4) Memphis- Barely beat USC, they'll leapfrog Texas
> ...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

That guy doesn't make any sense. He says that Memphis barely beats USC, while Texas has a dominating win, but Memphis jumps Texas?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

1. UNC
2. Memphis
3. Kansas
4. Duke
5. Texas
6. UCLA 
7. Georgetown 
8. Washington State
9. Pitt 
10. Michigan State 
11. Indiana 
12. Tennessee
13. Texas A&M
14. Marquette 
15. Clemson
16. Oregon
17. Xavier 
18. Vanderbilt
19. Butler
20. Arizona
21. Villanova
22. Louisville
23. Gonzaga
24. BYU
25. St. Mary’s


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Only one poll with URI? For shame.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

UD40 said:


> Only one poll with URI? For shame.


Um, who have the Rams beaten? And please don't tell me Syracuse. I saw the A10 fans debating how good Syracuse really is.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

1. UNC
2. Memphis
3. Kansas
4. Duke
5. Texas
6. UCLA 
7. Georgetown 
8. Washington State
9. Michigan St
10. Pitt
11. Indiana 
12. Tennessee
13. Marquette
14. Texas A&M 
15. Clemson
16. Oregon
17. Xavier 
18. Vanderbilt
19. Arizona
20. Gonzaga
21. Butler
22. Louisville
23. USC
24. Villanova
25. BYU


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Only one poll with URI? For shame.


UMass won @ Syracuse, too. The Orange lost @ home to Drexel and Wichita St. last year as well, and where did those teams end up? 

That win isn't going to hold that much water, because Syracuse isn't that good.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

1.) North Carolina
2.) Kansas
3.) Duke
4.) Memphis
5.) Texas
6.) Georgetown
7.) UCLA
8.) Washington St.
9.) Indiana
10.) Michigan St.
11.) Pittsburgh
12.) Xavier
13.) Marquette
14.) Texas A&M
15.) Tennessee
16.) Vanderbilt
17.) Clemson
18.) Villanova
19.) Oregon
20.) Arizona
21.) Butler
22.) Louisville
23.) West Virginia
24.) Rhode Island
25.) Dayton


----------



## SprungOnSports (Nov 25, 2007)

I should have clarified that the quality win for Memphis moved them up despite that Texas won by large margins. But wins over North Texas and Rice couldn't offset Memphis' win.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

SprungOnSports said:


> I should have clarified that the quality win for Memphis moved them up despite that Texas won by large margins. But wins over North Texas and Rice couldn't offset Memphis' win.


Texas has won @ UCLA, Memphis has beaten USC on a neutral court. Sure looks like Texas has the better win to me.

Quality of win? They looked awful against USC. If Hackett makes that free throw at the end, they lose. They were extremely lucky to escape with a W in that one.


----------



## SprungOnSports (Nov 25, 2007)

I think that Memphis' wins over USC, Oklahoma, and UConn are better then Texas' wins over UCLA and Tennessee. If you wanna argue then fine. That's why everyone has their own ranking.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

That's ridiculous. If we made a poll on that, at least 90% would agree with me there.

Oklahoma and UConn are bubble teams at best, while Texas has beat the preseason #1 on their own court, and a preseason top 10 team by 19 on a neutral court! Honestly, it's not even close who's wins are better.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Tennessee sucks. stop considering that a big win... UCLA - now that was a great win.

However wins over OU, UConn, USC are not better than UCLA + Tenn.

Yet I still have Memphis ranked higher. Don't bother asking.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting closed


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am tired for some fans critize polls but yet don't vote, what gives?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> That's ridiculous. If we made a poll on that, at least 90% would agree with me there.
> 
> Oklahoma and UConn are bubble teams at best, while Texas has beat the preseason #1 on their own court, and a preseason top 10 team by 19 on a neutral court! Honestly, it's not even close who's wins are better.


I am one of that 90%.

Texas would smash Memphis at a neutral court right now.

USC has really not impressed me thus far this year. For some reason they've decided to really slow the pace down. Not sure what Floyd is doing.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh really? The SEC preseason favorite sucks? The only team that crushed the back to back national champions in the past two years sucks?

How about Texas is just that good?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> Tennessee sucks. stop considering that a big win... UCLA - now that was a great win.
> 
> However wins over OU, UConn, USC are not better than UCLA + Tenn.
> 
> Yet I still have Memphis ranked higher. Don't bother asking.


Sucks seems a bit harsh, although I do agree that they probably aren't quite as good as most people might think. Nevertheless, I don't think there's many teams out there that would dominate them like Texas did. And they're certainly better than USC.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> I am one of that 90%.
> 
> Texas would smash Memphis at a neutral court right now.
> 
> USC has really not impressed me thus far this year. For some reason they've decided to really slow the pace down. Not sure what Floyd is doing.


Mayo needs to start living up to all this hype soon. He hasn't been impressive. They did lose three starters from last years team, which some people have overlooked. Gibson hasn't played to the level he played at as a freshman so far this year, either.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Sucks seems a bit harsh, although I do agree that they probably aren't quite as good as most people might think.


Ya, you're great. I don't care much for them, plus I'm sick of hearing saying how huge the Texas win over the Vols was.



coolpohle said:


> Mayo needs to start living up to all this hype soon. He hasn't been impressive.


Explain, please, cool. He's averaging around 20, 5, and 3.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Have you watched him play? Against Memphis he was shooting a bunch of contested shots and was coming up with bricks. I wouldn't expect that out of someone that's known to be such a smart player.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ok. i figured you had a reason, but i thought i'd ask before someone came in here and went psycho on you. i mean, those are solid numbers afterall. i've only seen gim play KU and Memphis so...


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

No doubt that OJ can shoot the rock, but it seems like he just doesn't feel like penetrating. HKF already said on one of these boards that he felt like OJ was just coasting to the NBA, I don't think I could agree with him more. It's too bad, but I could give a **** 'cause I could care less about USC.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree with that comment a lot as well. Maybe he'll step it up when conference play begins.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'm surprised that no one voted for BC.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, they did lose at home to Providence, and winning at Maryland isn't that impressive as they'll be lucky to go .500 in conference.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Not quite sure how everyone can have Louisville in the 20's, and not have Dayton anywhere. When you go and beat someone in there own gym, it speaks volumes.


----------



## SprungOnSports (Nov 25, 2007)

We'll be seeing a lot more A-10 teams in the top 25 if they keep the way they're playing out of conference. Xavier beat Cincy and UMass has a 10 point lead over BC with 10 minutes left.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> Not quite sure how everyone can have Louisville in the 20's, and not have Dayton anywhere. When you go and beat someone in there own gym, it speaks volumes.


You've got to look at the season as a whole, not by an individual game. The win over Louisville was impressive, but I don't forget about the way they started the season: losing to George Mason and squeaking by East Tennessee St. and Toledo at home.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> I'm surprised that no one voted for BC.


should have waited til after last nights game. another big league team falls prey to an A-10 school.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

After watching last nights game, I'm sure glad I've yet to rank Vanderbilt.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I put the whammy on BC... I'm surprised Duke wasn't voted #1...


----------

